# my snowblower only throws snow when i pull it backwards



## jackmacnahant (Jan 4, 2018)

Got my snowblower started finally but it won't throw snow moving forward only when i pull it back with everything engaged does it throw snow


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm stumped.....


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Post a vid of this problem that is presenting itself onto you.*


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Some information might be helpful - like what kind of snowblower?


----------



## jackmacnahant (Jan 4, 2018)

ariens 20 in 136cc sno tek


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Sounds like the augers are assembled backwards to me.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Are you saying the augers don't move or they do but the machine isn't throwing snow? Have you removed the belt cover to make sure the belt has the correct tension on it? It might be stretched and slipping under load. You positive the sheer pins are all present? Is the impeller turning? Can someone operate the machine while you look at the inside of the bucket?


----------



## jackmacnahant (Jan 4, 2018)

it is throwing snow when i pull back. the augers are moving. i put new sheer pins on it. I originally had a broken ground and it wouldnt shut off so replaced wire harness to on/off and ignition


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Do the augers move when you are in a forward gear?


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Yes it sounds like the augers are on reversed, The right one is on the left and well you get the idea. The top rolls downward and should look like this one








this is one I found a pic on reversed


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Is the machine new to you? Have you ever blown snow with it? If you bought it from someone did they say they changed the auger bearings? If yes no yes then that's probably the answer ^.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

If the recoil starter is not timed correctly the engine can start and run backwards behaving exactly as described.:devil:


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Only thing I can think of is a loose belt. When you push forward, the augers are stalling which stops the fan. When you pull back, it unloads the augers and they start to turn along with the fan, which is what is giving you the impression that it is only throwing in reverse.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

deezlfan said:


> Only thing I can think of is a loose belt. When you push forward, the augers are stalling which stops the fan. When you pull back, it unloads the augers and they start to turn along with the fan, which is what is giving you the impression that it is only throwing in reverse.


I suggested that and asked if he took the pulley cover off. We have yet to find out.


----------



## jackmacnahant (Jan 4, 2018)

i never changed them or touched them. How is that possible? ive used it for 2 yrs


----------



## jackmacnahant (Jan 4, 2018)

yes


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> i never changed them or touched them. How is that possible? ive used it for 2 yrs


Doesn't matter if you touched them. Something probably came loose. Or insects or rodents left something in there. 

The simplest thing you can do is take that cover off as dhazelton has suggested and find out.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

jackmacnahant said:


> i never changed them or touched them. How is that possible? ive used it for 2 yrs





deezlfan said:


> Doesn't matter if you touched them. Something probably came loose. Or insects or rodents left something in there.
> 
> The simplest thing you can do is take that cover off as dhazelton has suggested and find out.


I'm speculating that the "I never changed them or touched them. How is that possible?" is in reference to the augers being reversed, not to the question about the belt. If it's been working OK for 2 years, then the augers are probably on correctly. 

From some quick Googling, it's a 2-stage machine, with a single forward speed. No power reverse. So if the engine was turning the wrong way, putting it in gear would make it go backwards. Presumably the engine, and drive directions, are correct. 

I think checking the belt is a very good place to start. See if it's intact, and tightens up when you squeeze the augers pulley with the engine off. 

I'd also check the augers gearbox. With the engine off, the augers lever released, and spark plug wire pulled off, try rotating the impeller by hand. See if the auger shaft turns with it, and make sure that the augers are turning as well. Check if you can rotate the augers just by themselves, by trying to give them a firm rotation. You can have intact shear pins, but something broken inside the augers gearbox, making it so that they aren't driven properly. 

You could also start the engine, wrap something around the augers lever to keep them engaged, and go around to the front to watch what's happening. If you have a helper, have someone drive it forward into snow while you watch the front. See if the augers keep spinning, as well as the impeller, when it gets into the snow.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Augers reversed would not cause this issue.

When the augers are installed correctly, they push snow to the center of the bucket, whether the machine is going forward or backwards. The front side of the augers push snow to the center, and the rear side pushes show to the center, regardless of the direction of the snowblower.

When the augers are reversed, they push snow to the outside of the bucket, whether the machine is going forward or backwards. The front side of the augers push snow to the outside, and the rear side pushes show to the outside, regardless of the direction of the snowblower.

Machine direction is irrelevant either way. 

Scot


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

No one has mentioned the obvious solution....... just blow your house going backwards. Rear view mirror glasses may help. 

Perhaps a spotter, like rowing races.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

DriverRider said:


> If the recoil starter is not timed correctly the engine can start and run backwards behaving exactly as described.:devil:


It's too late to make myself think about this. I hit you a like because it's either really funny, or very informative and demonstrates knowledge.

I was up working till 3AM last night and I'm toast, I'll decide which tomorrow.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

jsup said:


> It's too late to make myself think about this. I hit you a like because it's either really funny, or very informative and demonstrates knowledge.
> 
> I was up working till 3AM last night and I'm toast, I'll decide which tomorrow.


Even if the engine was running backwards, it still wouldnt cause this problem!  because auger direction does not change with machine forward or backward direction..if the engine was running backwards, it would cause the augers to spin backwards, which would push snow to the outside of the bucket..but it would do it the same way while moving forward or moving backwards..

I believe dhazelton called it in post #7, then deezl also came up with it in post #13: augers are spinning in the correct direction, engine is spinning in the correct direction,  a loose belt explains everything perfectly..belt slips under load going forward, with a bucket full of snow, slowing the augers and impeller, no snow out the chute. Reverse: load is diminished, belt grips, snow appears out the chute.

Scot


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

sscotsman said:


> Even if the engine was running backwards, it still wouldnt cause this problem!  because auger direction does not change with machine forward or backward direction..if the engine was running backwards, it would cause the augers to spin backwards, which would push snow to the outside of the bucket..but it would do it the same way while moving forward or moving backwards..
> 
> I believe dhazelton called it in post #7, then deezl also came up with it in post #13: augers are spinning in the correct direction, engine is spinning in the correct direction,  a loose belt explains everything perfectly..belt slips under load going forward, with a bucket full of snow, slowing the augers and impeller, no snow out the chute. Reverse: load is diminished, belt grips, snow appears out the chute.
> 
> Scot


Hate to admit it but I was playing with my SnoTek today and the exact thing happened, I didn't have the belt cover on and the belt and pulley was iced up and when I hit some heavy snow (Well melting slush anyway) I heard the belt slipping and it stopped throwing and as soon as I pulled it back out came some snow. New belt on order and cover now back on LOL.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

We are going to need some pictures and a video of this phenomenon . . .


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

tpenfield said:


> We are going to need some pictures and a video of this phenomenon . . .


Wonder if he knows which end of the blower to stand at. :smile2:


----------

